# lace hooks on pants



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

what ever you do do NOT put any part of your pants inside your boots.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Inside the liner or inside the boot? Hrm... I had always been accustomed to tucking stuff in because of the whole two layer thing going on. This explains a lot.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ya thats why your legs kill afterwards. the only thing in your boots should be your foot and sock. 
the gaitor and shell of the pant goes outside.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Haha I feel stupid now. I've been doing this for years, including back when I skied. *shrugs* Guess my question's answered.


----------

